# Office 365 >  >  Set defalut language for office 2013

## aalpha

Can anyone help,

I have a laptop install of office 2013 and the default language for 1 user keeps reverting back to English (United States) from English (Australia) when a new blank document is opened in Word or a new email created in Outlook.

I have checked all language settings and confirmed these are set to English (Australia), the region settings for terminal server are set to Australia also. I also removed English (United States) from the language settings in Office 2013. When I open the proofing settings and set the default language back to Australian, when I click in the blank document it reverts back to US. The proofing tools language option also shows English (Australia) and English (United States) as the default.

Would I be correct is thinking this is to do with the normal.dot template? Would replacing the normal.dot template from another user solve the issue? or is there something else that may be causing the issue.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

